# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου >  DWL-900AP+ KAI ADSL

## manosfk

θελω να ρωτησω με το DWL-900AP+ μπορω να μοιρασω μια γραμμη adsl ασυρματα?

δηλαδη το access point d link 900ap+ κανει να ειναι server και αλλοι να ειναι client και να μοιραζομαστε το ιντερνερ ασυρματα??

μανος

----------


## dkounal

> θελω να ρωτησω με το DWL-900AP+ μπορω να μοιρασω μια γραμμη adsl ασυρματα?
> δηλαδη το access point d link 900ap+ κανει να ειναι server και αλλοι να ειναι client και να μοιραζομαστε το ιντερνερ ασυρματα??
> μανος


Κατα αρχίν στο Hardware reviews μπορείς να δεις πολλά για το 900+ 
Τώρα μεταξύ άλλων το 900+ λειτουργεί είτε επιστρέποντας σε άλλους να συνδεόνται ασύρματα σε αυτό και κατ' επέκταση στο ενσύρματο δίκτυο στο οποίο συνδέεται το 900+ (mode access point) ή να έχει ρόλο client συνδεόμενο σε άλλο access point ενω η σύνδεση του με το PC σου είναι με κάρτα δικτύου (Client mode) 
Φαντάζομαι ότι εννοείς το πρωτο, οπότε η απάντηση είναι ναι.

----------


## manosfk

ευχαριστω φιλε για την απαντηση.

θελω με μια παρεα να παρουμε μια adsl γραμμη ιντερνετ και να την μοιρασουμε. αυτοι ειναι μασταμπα και εγω ατσαλενιο.'

οποτε αφου γινεται να μοιρασουμε adsl ειναι πολυ καλη λυση το access point αυτο.

μηπως ξερεις που μπορω να το αγορασω σε καλη τιμη?

----------


## papashark

Δεν θα φτάσει το 900+ μόνο του.

Δεν είναι αυτό που περιγράφεις σαν "σέρβερ".

Το 900+ όταν δουλεύει σαν ΑΡ σκέψου το σαν ένα ασύρματο hub.

Εσύ θα χρειαστείς ακόμα και ένα μηχάνημα που να συνδέετε επάνω η adsl και να την μοιράζει στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο, αυτό το μηχάνημα μπορεί να είναι είτε το pc σου που θα μένει συνέχεια ανοιχτό, είτε ένας router (είτε hardware, είτε software δηλαδή LinuxPC), είτε θα πρέπει να πάρεις ένα adsl modem με ενσωματομένο router.

Θα το βρεις σε ένα σωρό μαγαζιά με περίπου 80€

----------

